# My forgotten feta turned to "brie" in the fridge!



## seans_potato_business (Dec 11, 2017)

I forgot about some opened feta cheese I had in the fridge and was inspecting it before throwing it away. I couldn't see or smell anything off-putting so I tried a little bit and was pretty pleased to find it had turned into something resembling brie (I actually hate feta but my mum seems unable to accept that and keeps giving me it when she visits). I've found two other accounts on the Internet of the same transmutation and I just wanted to add a third!

I still have an unopened block of feta in the fridge so I guess I'll be draining it and putting it back for two or three weeks for it to become edible


----------



## taxlady (Dec 11, 2017)

Like Brie?? In what way? Flavour? Texture? I have had feta keep well for months in brine in the fridge. It has gotten softer, especially the outer edges.


----------



## blissful (Dec 11, 2017)

Cheese will ideally ferment at 55 degrees F (convert to C), and then with brie it gets close to ready and then you put it in the regular refrigerator at 38 degrees F (convert to C) to continue. After you drain the salt brine from the feta, the cheese will pick up ambient molds, red, orange, blue, black, brown, cream colored and white. You'll want to isolate the cheese so all these molds don't take effect on the surface, except the white and cream colored molds. Put it in a plastic box with a draining plate on the bottom, to keep the relative humidity high. You can clean from the blues, reds, orange molds with a brine solution, check every 2 days, wash with a sanitized cloth and brine. Cut away any black or brown molds, they are unhealthy. Brie doesn't keep long, so when it is ready, and you like it, eat it, it is not something you can keep around a long time.


----------



## blissful (Dec 11, 2017)

PS. your mom loves you, even if she gives you feta.


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2017)

blissful said:


> PS. your mom loves you, even if she gives you feta.



Or tell her to send it directly to me. My family loves it. It will never last long enough to turn into Brie.

I bought five pounds of spinach to make a spinach pie with Feta cheese. Cooked up all of the spinach, forgot to take the Filo dough out of the freezer in time. In the meanwhile the spinach sat waiting for the dough. Big Joke! It was gone by the time the dough started to really thaw. And so was the Feta cheese. Next time I will just forget the dough and toss the Feta cheese into the cooked spinach.


----------

